# medical for c1b1 licence



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi going for a medical to get my over 3500kg ci back on my licence any one had one recently and what does it entail?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks to mistakes both by my doctor and the DVLA it took 7 months


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Their is such a back log at the DVLA (see a previous thread) Rich is still waiting for his renewal licence after 9 months.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I had one for a c licence ( over 7.5 tonne) and it as normal check up ,
Lots of questions, eye, hearing test sugar level , no problems unless you try and hide anything

Loddy


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I posted my experience of passing class C here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-83375-passing-the-class-c-test.html

including the DVLA link to the medical form D4 my GP expected me to take with me,

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/forms/onlineforms.aspx

If you download the form it shows the tick box nature of it, and the relative simplicity therefore of the medical depending if you have a history they see as relevant.

I can't find anything saying its a different medical for smaller vehicles, and indeed searching the DVLA site I couldn't find the above page again! 

Be prepared for a long wait, especially if you have any medical issue that requires them to investigate. Keep prodding them!

Good luck

Jason


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And of course if I remember correctly £90 frigging quid 8O 

Loddy


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

My GP charged more than that, which being none the wiser I paid. 

While doing the test the instructors all said I should have asked them first, since some GP's visit lorry drivers on the road, and since that is their little earner, the charges are often nearer £50. So ask a driving school for their recomendation before paying out too much to your GP!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

but surely the only one who has your medical records and knows your health history is your GP, so is there really a choice of who to go to?

peedee


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

peedee said:


> but surely the only one who has your medical records and knows your health history is your GP, so is there really a choice of who to go to?
> 
> peedee


I can't obviously dispute that!

Mine was not done by my GP, but another I'd not met before in the same practice who could look at my notes. However, apart from weight (too much), height (too little), blood pressure (ok) and vision (what wall?), it was pretty much her asking me yes/no following the D4 form format. For me it was all no's which made it simpler, but she didn't leave me with the impression that it was a serious issue. I'm there because the DVLA say I have to be, not because my health meant I needed to be.

There is, I believe, a market out there for GP's to visit drivers and do the medical required every 5 years after the age of 45 at a much better price than in most surgeries. How that works without seeing your notes I don't know, but presumably is there to allow the driver to keep working, not take time off, leave the truck, go home to see their own GP etc.

Worth investigating at least?

Jason


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

loddy said:


> And of course if I remember correctly £90 frigging quid 8O
> 
> Loddy


That's cheap mine was £131 8O 8O


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian goes for his medical on 4th Oct. Costing £40
He has paid £20 deposit and will pay Dr £20 after the medical. Seems a range of prices depending on your Dr.
Hope he gets his back soon as we're heading to Spain in January.

Jan


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi barrosa,
It may cause you a lot of aggravation.
My GP medical was taken on the 19th November 2009 and I am still waiting.
What I found strange was a letter from the DVLA addressed to me and starting of naming me but was intended for my GP,the content of the letter was a refusal from the DVLA to pay the GP a sum of 30 plus pounds (in Spain and do not remember exact amount) they refused on the grounds that he had not filled in the form correctly.
They will issue you with a cover note which lasts till they give you an answer or you reach 71.They refused my first request but I got lucky with the 2nd although they state on it police in other countries may not take an notice of it.

I am fed up with waiting so have taken of but you need someone to open your mail because if you do not respond to some of their requests within a certain time you are out.

My GP, his office,the NHS administration are the main cause of my waiting.
The GP stated after the medical, no problems here.!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi.

Basically a medical with GP, mine cost £120 plus VAT! Then it gets sent off to DVLA.

However if you have diabetes or any form of angiopasty (stents)
you have to do a treadmill test up to ten minutes fast walking hooked up to an ECG. (Stresses the heart through excercise)

If you cannot do a treadmill due to breathlessness or incapacity you have to have a drug induced stress test linked up to an ECG, they raised my heartbeat from 60 to 125! You are also injected with a radio active dose and then go on a gamma ray scanner for 30 minutes which takes pictures of your heat in a stressed condition.

You then have to go back a few days later and have the radio active injection again and another scan with the heart in normal beat.

Took me nearly ten months to get my C1 back and I forgot I had *lost my C1 on renewal* so my 'licence'only covered me for up to 3500k so do start the ball rolling *BEFORE* age 70

Daft part about it was my stents are in my groin for blood supply to legs, nothing to do with heart at all.

Peter


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My advice with regards to the cost of a medical is shop around! It is not necessary to go to one's own GP. The first time I needed a medical I went to a place where all sorts of medicals were undertaken for driving purposes (HGV, Coach, etc) as the GP couldn't fit it in for 6 weeks and I needed my licence sooner to go to France. The GP would have charged £185 but I only had to pay £35, quite a difference wouldn't you say?! This year I went to a private GP I go to for acupuncture for the medical. His charge was £45.

The DVLA form is a standard one that can be completed by any medically qualified doctor. It is up to the driver to have declared any underlying conditions to the DVLA such as diabetes. Any new condition should be found by an examining doctor (ie heart problem) that would need further investigations through one's own GP.

My licence took a total of 6 weeks to be issued. That included the delay caused by me not ticked that I needed glasses for driving!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi.
> 
> Basically a medical with GP, mine cost £120 plus VAT! Then it gets sent off to DVLA.
> 
> ...


Just wondering Peter if you had to pay for the investigations that were required? It is understandable that with stents in your legs to assist the blood supply to your lower extremities, this would necessitate a full examination of your circulatory system.

Keep healthy!


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*D4 Certificate*

Could someone tell me how often the D4 has to be completed ? In years ??


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine took 3 months because the doc found I had very high blood pressure. This had to be managed with pills and three conesecutive readings taken at 190 over 90 to get my ticket issued.
A cuple of phone numbers:
the 08702400010 can be replaced with the much cheaper 01792772203.
The medical section can be got on 03007906806.
If you send anything to DVLA Medical, it takes a letter 2 weeks to be connected to your file.
A Fax or email takes just three days!
Fax number is 08458500095 and the email is [email protected]
The medical side issued my licence the very same day they got my 3 readings through to them - three days after my GP faxed them.
Good luck folks!
Patrick


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I haven't had to have an 'over 70' medical because I am not there yet, but have been having driver medicals for a number of years for my PSV ( Bus driving, class D licence.).

I do have a 'notifiable' medical condition which has reduced the licence period, but not increased the medical frequency to less than five-yearly except that now I am 65 it is an annual requirement.

The medical form D4 is the same one.

My own GP surgery now charges £100. For my last two medicals I have used one of the 'travelling' doctors. here:

http://www.driversmedicals.com/_Locations.html

there are also these:

http://www.doctorsonwheels.co.uk/

both about the same price at <£50. As mentione by others, you may get it even cheaper.

After my last medical in Feb. the DVLA wrote to me to tell me that they needed to consult my own GP ref: my medical history ( They should know it really: They have been monitoring it for the last ten years. )

They explained that *they* would pay for this!

I didn't get my licence issued until July!

This medical is *only* with reference to your fitness to drive.

It is not intended to check for any medical issues that you may have that do not affect that.

My 'notifiable' condition would not be picked up on such a medical ( or any medical ) unless I reported it. Most of the medical consists of the doctor asking you questions about your health and ticking boxes according to your replies.  .
It also gives an eye test: urine sample test ( for diabetes ), blood pressure, and in my case, a balance and 'spacial awareness' test. Not sure if that applies in all cases.

hth

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

One more thing. I suggest that you have a look at the D4 form before your medical and make written notes about all the
answers that you will have for all the questions. For example you will be asked about your last appointments with any specialists, if relevant: it is so much easier to have it all writ!

harvey


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*D4 Certificate*

YYou need the certificate at aged 70, how long does it last for ??


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

After 70 the medical has to be taken every three years.

My licence was issued on 15th July 2010 (medical taken 21st March note :roll: ), end expires 14th July 2013.

If you go for a full PCV or HGV licence (same medical) then I believe it is every year.

HTH

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

After 70 the medical has to be taken every three years.

My licence was issued on 15th July 2010 (medical taken 21st March note :roll: ), end expires 14th July 2013.

If you go for a full PCV or HGV licence (same medical) then I believe it is every year.

HTH

Paul


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Invicta said:


> Just wondering Peter if you had to pay for the investigations that were required? It is understandable that with stents in your legs to assist the blood supply to your lower extremities, this would necessitate a full examination of your circulatory system.
> 
> Keep healthy!


Your having a laugh !

Medical examination by GP = blood pressure 2 minutes, read that on wall, 2 mins, tiddle in pot and test, 5 mins, listen to heart 2 mins.

19 minutes filling out this god knows how many pages form and signing every page!

Money for old rope and then they wanted a credit card in payment, I said no, tough you take a Company cheque as I am not apying for it and I want a VAT invoice as well!

Peter


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> If you go for a full PCV or HGV licence (same medical) then I believe it is every year.


Yes. every year after age 65.

Harvey


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > Money for old rope and then they wanted a credit card in payment, I said no, tough you take a Company cheque as I am not apying for it and I want a VAT invoice as well!
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

javea said:


> Peter,
> 
> I am going to try these people when I need the medical next year, very reasonable price and as they specialise in drivers' medicals they should know what they are doing. www.driversmedicals.com
> 
> ...


True but by the time I have driven to the nearest one to me, I live near Reading, Berks, its cheaper and quicker to pay my own GP and lets face it the business pays for it and it comes of the Corporation Tax

http://www.driversmedicals.com/_locations.html

Peter


----------

